# FBAR streamlined offshore, domestic or just delinquent



## Usagreencard (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi
I get green card in 2014. So I'm resident from 2014 of USA. Before I haven't been in USA. In this year I found that there is fbar and worldwide income for green card holders. I filed tax return for 2015 and Fbar 2015. What about 2014? Which program is for me. Stremlined offshore ( but they required 3 tax return and 6 years fbar but I wasn't resident before 2014) because I haven't spend any day in 2013 and 2012 or domestic or just only have to file delinquent tax return and fbar for 2014
What do you think?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just file the tax return and fbar for 2014. Unless it looks like you're hiding something or have lots of ill gotten gains somewhere offshore, chances are that will be the end of it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

